# Anyone have Meiotic Spores?



## SHarrington (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm considering purchasing a pack of these from ForgeWorld, but before I do, I'd like to get the dimensions on these.

Does anyone know what the Height and Diameter of the model is?

Thanks.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

what modal? I'm Forge worlds site now an i can't find it in the Tyranid section.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Talking about these? http://www.dakkadakka.com/s/i/at/2008/3/allmines_side-17020415-500px.jpg


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

*edited to save face*


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

"You know those aren't Meiotic spores?"

Actually, I think you'll find you're wrong. They are Meiotic Spores. You'll find the rules for them on page 107 of "The Anphelion Project - Imperial Armour Volume Four".

As for size, personally I don't have them (I collect Eldar and Space Wolves), but in the fluff for them on page 95 of the book it gives their Average Height as "4.2 M" and Average Weight as "0.9 TONNES". There is also a diagram comparing the size of an Imperial Guardsman with a Meiotic Spore which looks to be 3:1 in the Tyranids favour. So presumably 3" high? 

I'm guessing that KarlFranz40k is mistaking MEIOTIC SPORES with MYCETIC SPORES which are the Tyranid equivalent of a Drop Pod.


----------



## harrytheschmuck (Nov 4, 2008)

i wouldnt spend that much on spores, ive seen a lot of people poping into sansburys i think it is and picking up these toys and they look like pods and there under £5


----------



## SprocketMonkey (Jul 20, 2010)

I actually found your post via a Google search, as I was trying to find out if anyone was looking for these! My buddies and I just placed a huge order to Forgeworld and I accidentally bought too many of these (didn't read the fine print, there are 3 to a pack... I bought 3 packs... d'oh).

They weren't as big as I thought they would be. They're about 3" - 3.5" tall (with a pronounced lean of about an inch) and they look reeeally cool.

They're INCREDIBLE tank poppers and power armour disintegrators (don't think I'm allowed to post their exact stats on here, am I?). The only drawback is their odd rule about when they explode. Each spore releases 1D6 - 1 deadly bio-acid spores. The bio acid spores are WAY better than the basic spore mines in the new codex, but the 1D6-1 thing means you may not get as many as you'd hope.

I might be interested in selling off a pack of 3, as I doubt I'll ever field all 3 units of them. Are you still interested?


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Not a fan of using meiotic spores. They tend to split in half a couple times before landing.


----------

